# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  تحميل لعبة PES 2013 كرة القدم بيس 2013 على الميديا فاير

## Kasmoo

Game Size : 1 Gb
Game Sort : Soccer

متطلبات التشغيل :

OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: 2.4 GHz dual core
Memory: 1.5 GB RAM (Windows XP) / 2 GB (Windows Vista and Windows 7)
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 8000 series or ATI Radeon HD 2000 series or better
DirectX®: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 10 GB

لتحميل النسخة الريباك 470 ميجا 
هااام : بعد التسطيب لازم تعملو زي الصورة دي هنـــــا 

Only One Link

LetitBit

http://http://takemyfile.com/7268789

Uploaded

http://http://takemyfile.com/7268790

TurboBit

http://http://takemyfile.com/7268791

FileRio

http://http://takemyfile.com/7268792

RapidShare

http://http://takemyfile.com/7268793

FileCould

http://http://takemyfile.com/7268819

200Mb Per Link

Uploaded

http://http://takemyfile.com/7268794
http://http://takemyfile.com/7268795
http://http://takemyfile.com/7268796

FileRio

http://http://takemyfile.com/7268797
http://http://takemyfile.com/7268798
http://http://takemyfile.com/7268799

RapidShare

http://http://takemyfile.com/7268800
http://http://takemyfile.com/7268801
http://http://takemyfile.com/7268802

SendSpace

http://http://takemyfile.com/7268803
http://http://takemyfile.com/7268804
http://http://takemyfile.com/7268805

FileCould

http://http://takemyfile.com/7268816http://http://takemyfile.com/7268817
http://http://takemyfile.com/7268818

لتحميل النسخة الديمو بدون ضغط بمساحة 1 جيجا

Only One Link

LetitBit

http://http://takemyfile.com/7267529

Uploaded

http://http://takemyfile.com/7267471

TurboBit

http://http://takemyfile.com/7267472

EzzFile 

http://http://takemyfile.com/7267556

FileRio

FileRiohttp://http://takemyfile.com/7267530


200.Mb Per Link


Uploaded

http://http://takemyfile.com/7267509
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267510
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267511http://http://takemyfile.com/7267512
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267513
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267514


TurboBit

http://http://takemyfile.com/7267482
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267483http://http://takemyfile.com/7267484
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267485
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267486
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267487


RapidShare

http://http://takemyfile.com/7267503
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267504
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267505
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267506http://http://takemyfile.com/7267507
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267508


JumboFiles

http://http://takemyfile.com/7267488
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267489
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267490
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267524
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267491
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267492


SendSpace

http://http://takemyfile.com/7267493
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267494
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267495
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267496
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267497
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267498


FileRio


http://http://takemyfile.com/7267515
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267516
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267517
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267518
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267519
http://http://takemyfile.com/7267520

----------

